# Jupiter 2 Sounds



## Bob_Whit (Apr 8, 2008)

Two questions.
Has anyone added sounds to the Moebius lighting kit so it works with the switch and how do you do it?

Where can I find a file of the sounds? I tried the Jupiter 2 forum in Yahoo, but it doesn't seem like the right one.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

I have not Yet built mine, have the lighting kit and plan on getting the sound effects. Go to this site.

http://starling-tech.com/

I need to get one for mine when I get around to building it. Hope all goes well with your. I to am curious how others incorporated the sound.


----------



## Bob_Whit (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks, scifimodelfan.

I checked out the site, but for some reason, the engine sounds seem to be missing a low rumble that I remember form the show. Of course, it's about a forty-five year old memory & probably wrong.

I am seriously considering it though.


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

I am thinking that you are remembering when he ship had landed it had that type of low rumble. Watch some of he original episodes. Glad I could help in some way. Good luck and keep me informed.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I bought mine here.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Low rumble?.... Jeez.

Just make the noises in your head.

Steve


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

This Irwin Allen CD set has many of the sounds used in his different series. This is not my auction - but I do have this set and it's very useful. I took the liftoff, inflight and landing sounds, put them together, and put them on an inexpensive MP3 player plugged into a nice external speaker system (under $50 total). It's next to my Moebius metal J2, and works very well.

http://compare.ebay.com/like/140715701894?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

George


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

GEH737 said:


> This Irwin Allen CD set has many of the sounds used in his different series. This is not my auction - but I do have this set and it's very useful. I took the liftoff, inflight and landing sounds, put them together, and put them on an inexpensive MP3 player plugged into a nice external speaker system (under $50 total). It's next to my Moebius metal J2, and works very well.
> 
> http://compare.ebay.com/like/140715701894?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
> 
> George


I have this album. There is a track with the low rumble but is only for a short moment before the sound of the legs being extended. I guess, if you have a sound tool, you can loop the rumble sound just before the leg extension. The whole track is cool, and I remember it in the episode "The Derelict" when the J2 is landing in the large derelict ship.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I have the CD audio and my "Audiophile*" sound system and their IS a deep rumble, even at 1 minute in where the door closes and the engines wind up that first time (for a total of 4 sound overlays as I can tell).

Crown PSA2 Power Amp
DB Systems pre-amp
2 pair of KEF 104aB reference monitors.
(But I'm not hard core...........)


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I was going more where the "rumble" is more prominent. It seems to be at the end of the track.


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

If anyone wants it - I've got a 3 minute loop of the liftoff, inflight and landing sound fx. With the landing, unfortunately, there's the sound of the doors opening - but it's still very cool. It's a 5 Mb file. Email me offline if you're interested.

Regards,
George GEH737 "at" gmail.com


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

PM sent.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

That would be the landing gear.


----------



## kimba32003 (Dec 17, 2008)

GEH737 said:


> If anyone wants it - I've got a 3 minute loop of the liftoff, inflight and landing sound fx. With the landing, unfortunately, there's the sound of the doors opening - but it's still very cool. It's a 5 Mb file. Email me offline if you're interested.
> 
> Regards,
> George GEH737 "at" gmail.com


PM sent, cheers :wave:


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

I haven't gotten your email Opus - but I have sent the file to Kimba.

Regards,
George


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

GEH737 said:


> I haven't gotten your email Opus - but I have sent the file to Kimba.
> 
> Regards,
> George


I had sent you a private message with my address. Is the sound file a from the Fantasy Worlds of Irwin Allen? If so I have the file already.


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

hey guys 
i have a mp3 file (3mb) of the lift-off sound effect that treddie57 edited for me a few years ago. he was able to eliminate the annoying landing gear retracting at the end and replaced it with a longer reverb. sounds really good.
i don't know how i can upload it here but i can send an attachment via email if anyone's interested.


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

Hi Opus - I didn't get the PM - but that's the file you already have.

Regards,
George


----------



## kimba32003 (Dec 17, 2008)

David3 said:


> hey guys
> i have a mp3 file (3mb) of the lift-off sound effect that treddie57 edited for me a few years ago. he was able to eliminate the annoying landing gear retracting at the end and replaced it with a longer reverb. sounds really good.
> i don't know how i can upload it here but i can send an attachment via email if anyone's interested.


Hi David
I'm very interested in hearing your edited sound grab. I'm collecting as many as I can to compare which is best for my Moebius 18 incher and my 4 footer sitting in my studio. The sound of the Jupiter is so unique and complimented the awesome design so well. 
Will send PM asap

cheers
Wayne


----------



## brock05 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi David
I'm very interested also in hearing your edited sound grab. 
thanks john


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Randy at VooDoo FX will do custom sound work. He has studio skills and equipment, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## defiantmacho (Nov 23, 2013)

kimba32003 said:


> Hi David
> I'm very interested in hearing your edited sound grab. I'm collecting as many as I can to compare which is best for my Moebius 18 incher and my 4 footer sitting in my studio. The sound of the Jupiter is so unique and complimented the awesome design so well.
> Will send PM asap
> 
> ...


Please! I'm interested. If you could send me a copy to [email protected] thanks!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

You are correct about the rumble sir. Your best bet is to get the Irwin Allen soundtrack collection. Please view this video of my custom built year one Jupiter 2...This is indeed my model with all the sound effects...


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

kimba32003 said:


> The sound of the Jupiter is so unique and complimented the awesome design so well.


 Yep. The J2's engine start up and flight mode, along with the TOS Enterprise's Warp Drive, and the engine start up and "Wolf" sounds of Airwolf are some of my favorite SFX sounds!


----------

